# When a cop is calmly telling you to do something while holding his baton in his hand.....



## Guest

.... do not slap said cop.

This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Damnnnnnnn


----------



## honor12900

Well deserved beaten.


----------



## Dan Stark

Strange video. No handcuffs, letting broad cling on him, search? Granted he had a crowd, but I was kind of scratching my head at the end.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Pretty sure that baton broke that guys ocular bone


----------



## Guest

Dan Stark said:


> Strange video. No handcuffs, letting broad cling on him, search? Granted he had a crowd, but I was kind of scratching my head at the end.


I got the "Oh shit, I just drilled this guy 9 times in the face on camera" feeling from him


----------



## Herrdoktor

Dan Stark said:


> Strange video. No handcuffs, letting broad cling on him, search? Granted he had a crowd, but I was kind of scratching my head at the end.


Probably because of the blood


----------



## Dan Stark

GMass said:


> I got the "Oh shit, I just drilled this guy 9 times in the face on camera" feeling from him


No doubt.


----------



## Dan Stark

He was probably just letting the Guy hold the pieces of his head together.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Link is toast.


----------



## Guest

Damn, that was quick. Standby to stand by


----------



## Guest

Updated


----------



## HuskyH-2

Dan Stark said:


> Strange video. No handcuffs, letting broad cling on him, search? Granted he had a crowd, but I was kind of scratching my head at the end.


I was thinking that but didn't want to be "that guy" lol


----------



## Dan Stark

I guess it came off as MMQB, but I didn't mean it like that. Just felt weird at end of video... like when I start a huge fight with wife at Thanksgiving dinner, then just sit there.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Dan Stark said:


> I guess it came off as MMQB, but I didn't mean it like that. Just felt weird at end of video... like when I start a huge fight with wife at Thanksgiving dinner, then just sit there.


Lawl, I actually wasn't suggesting it was MMQB. I just didn't wanna ruin the mood and ask the question.


----------



## USAF286

I bet he never slaps a cop again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2

USAF286 said:


> I bet he never slaps a cop again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bet he never breaths through his nose again.


----------



## LGriffin

The squacking skank was too much.


----------



## LGriffin

Who knows, its a mess all the way around but im not gonna be "that guy" either.
The detail office certainly has some _splaining to do_ sending one cop into Octoberfest.


----------



## niteowl1970

Q5-TPR said:


> That look like it hurt..... Enjoy the facial reconstruction surgery, dickhead.....


Unfortunately the city of Philadelphia and the officer involved will be paying for it.


----------



## Nightstalker

Cop 1 - Tough guy 0uch!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Scribbles

mtc said:


> Here's the thing... the stupid broad is making it worse - getting in his face and screaming.... then she's all "STOP !!!" and cuddling him when he get's his beat down.
> 
> WTF charge the little bitch too!


Almost looked like he was trying to slap her, and the cop got in the way.
Also wondering why no cuffs...


----------



## Johnny Law




----------



## csauce777

That guy deserved every strike he caught. I'm not sure what video you guys were watching, but there's no way you can see where those fast strikes were landing. Shoulders, collar bones, arms, head? I see no proof from that alone that any of those strikes weren't warranted. Watch when they first go to the ground. Shitbird has ahold of the back of the officers head/neck, that's when additional strikes start. Fuck that guy.


----------

